# RIP Beryl, my little gal (Radiated Rat Snake)



## Jo-nin (Sep 8, 2011)

Passed away in my hands. 

Loved by my kids, have spent most of today consoling them.

With love.


----------



## bradumz (May 11, 2012)

so sad  r.i.p


----------



## ferretgirl (Nov 5, 2011)

rest in peace beautiful


----------



## Loubear (Apr 22, 2012)

Only bad thing about owning an animal is when they die  RIP


----------

